# Meet Cattleya Charlie Marcotte



## John M (Sep 21, 2016)

I have just received confirmation from the RHS that my first ever Cattleya hybrid has been registered. It's called: Cattleya Charlie Marcotte, named after my best buddy and loyal companion, Charlie, my Border Collie cross dog.

The parents of Cattleya Charlie Marcotte are:

Cattleya walkeriana v. coerulea 'Chouju' JC/AOS
x 
Cattleya lawrenceana v. Tipo 'Moti Porat'

I made the cross in May, 2010. The capsule was harvested in March, 2011 and the seedlings were deflasked in March, 2012. First bloom was this past September 10, 2016; 4 1/2 years from deflasking.

The plant is growing in a 2" clay pot and the foliage is 5 1/2" tall from the rhizome to the top of the leaf. The flower has a vertical spread of 4 1/4" and a horizontal spread of 4 1/4". There is a fairly strong fragrance similar to the walkeriana parent.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 21, 2016)

that is really nice!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2016)

To find a primary hybrid not already done AND a very pleasing outcome, is something to be very proud of!
Well done John and Charlie.


----------



## Ryan Young (Sep 21, 2016)

Congrats John! That took the best from both parents, very nice results.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 21, 2016)

A fitting tribute for a valued companion.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 21, 2016)

That turned out quite nice. I like the name too.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 21, 2016)

Bravo! See, did not take long!


----------



## Dandrobium (Sep 21, 2016)

That is a great outcome, well worth the wait!! Congrats John!


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks everybody! 

Yes, I was shocked to find out that this cross had not yet been registered. Both species have been in cultivation for a long time. Plus, it isn't something odd and obscure, either. It's a really nice cross.....a very desireable blend of both parents. Although, lawrenceana is not a big plant, it's still a lot taller than walkeriana. However, this hybrid plant is very small and fairly stout, like walkeriana. The bloom is huge, compared to the plant and pot. It's larger than the walkeriana parent and easilly as large as the lawrenceana parent. Plus, while lawrenceana can be VERY delicate and fragile, as if it were made of damp tissue paper, this hybrid took on more of the walkeriana substance; giving it some stiffness, making it able to withstand a breeze and being hit by a shower of water, without completely collapsing, like lawrenceana will do, so easily. 


Although, I never noticed much fragrance from lawrenceana, this hybrid has got a good fragrance. It's very reminicent of the walkeriana parent; but, not quite as strong, which is okay by me. I was once held captive for 5 hours in my van with the walkeriana mother plant while on my way to a show. The fragrance was so overpowering that I had to crack the windows to be able to breathe! This hybrid has a delicious, gentle, sweet fragrance that wafts around and catches you by surprise. It does not hit you in the face, like an assault, as soon as you enter the room. My nose catches a whiff now and then, with breakes in-between, which is very pleasant.


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 21, 2016)

Congrats John! Very nice outcome and it is fragrant too :clap:


----------



## AdamD (Sep 21, 2016)

Gosh dang that is seriously nice. Good combo, foresight and follow through!


----------



## abax (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful result from the cross. I don't grow Catts. anymore, but this one is very special and I love it.
Charlie did good, didn't he???!!!!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats! A very nice primary hybrid!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 22, 2016)

That's really nice John. Congrats on having such a great outcome!


----------



## fibre (Sep 22, 2016)

Very well done John! This really is a hybrid to be proud of! Very well chosen parents too. Parents and child - a wonderful first class family! Congrats!


----------



## John M (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks everybody! I appreciate your nice comments!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats. I like this line of breeding a lot.


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations John and Charlie. That is a wonderful hybrid. It is incredible it has never been done before.


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats! That is a very nice outcome, beautiful flower! Did you let Charlie smell his flower?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> Congrats! That is a very nice outcome, beautiful flower! Did you let Charlie smell his flower?



LOL! 'Never thought of letting him do that....but seriously, since it does not smell like bacon, he won't be interested anyway!:rollhappy:


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 24, 2016)

Beautiful cross! Is there much variation in the flowers from other plants of this cross?


----------



## John M (Sep 24, 2016)

Markhamite said:


> Beautiful cross! Is there much variation in the flowers from other plants of this cross?



'Waiting to see that. This is the first one to bloom. I didn't keep many; but, I've got a couple others in sheath. Hopefully, they'll bloom soon.


----------

